# which smps is better local 600 watt or branded 45watt?



## pkm (May 4, 2013)

my system spec as follows:
Cpu- amd phenom x4 9650 2.3ghz
Vga- HIS HD6670 1gb gddr5 
Ram- 2x2gb ddr2
HDD- 2Xsamsung 320gb 
psu- techcom 460watt
dvd writer with motherboard asus m2n68-am plus.
i want to upgrade my psu but i m confused which one is will be better.
corsair vs450 is good for me but frontech 600watt will price me only 800rupees.
tell me which is better.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

stay away from local psus - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


get antecvp 450p or corsair cxv2 430w

donot get vs series


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

Corsair CX430V2 @ ~2.4K should be the base consideration.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2013)

Antec VP450 or one of the 400w units from Seasonic. Avoid Corsair CX V2 series.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 4, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Avoid Corsair CX V2 series.



But it is recommended everywhere on the forum. :CONFUSED:

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

no.. he's right.. there are some batches which are more fault prone than other batches.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2013)

corsair cx430 is the best match frontech should sell dvd's not psu's


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2013)

CX430 V2 was not available in most of the shops in our country some days ago.... I dont know if it is available now... So you wont go wrong with Antec VP450p if you did not get Corsair CX430 V2..... Both the above mentioned are good PSUs for your config...


----------



## The Incinerator (May 4, 2013)

CX430V2 is phased out/EOL. The new one CX430 will come with 80+ Bronze certification as against the old one which had 80+ certification only.

The new one will have 32 amps against th 28 amps the old one had on 12V rails.The new one will also have ATX2.3 Specs.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> CX430V2 is phased out/EOL. The new one CX430 will come with 80+ Bronze certification as against the old one which had 80+ certification only.
> 
> The new one will have 32 amps against th 28 amps the old one had on 12V rails.The new one will also have ATX2.3 Specs.



Nice info...will help many...


----------



## image (May 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> CX430V2 is phased out/EOL. The new one CX430 will come with 80+ Bronze certification as against the old one which had 80+ certification only.
> 
> The new one will have 32 amps against th 28 amps the old one had on 12V rails.The new one will also have ATX2.3 Specs.



This is the one:

CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> corsair cx430 is the best match frontech should sell dvd's not psu's


haha


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> CX430V2 is phased out/EOL. The new one CX430 will come with 80+ Bronze certification as against the old one which had 80+ certification only.
> 
> The new one will have 32 amps against th 28 amps the old one had on 12V rails.The new one will also have ATX2.3 Specs.



nice!! who is the OEM? and when do these roll out??


----------



## The Incinerator (May 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> nice!! who is the OEM? and when do these roll out??



CWT. 

Roll out maybe in a month or so. They are happy with the way VS series is doing for now,its cheap and filling the gaps proper.


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

:\ the damned indian would downgrade to stay in budget, but wont upgrade to buy a better product

any idea on the pricing??


----------



## The Incinerator (May 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> :\ the damned indian would downgrade to stay in budget, but wont upgrade to buy a better product
> 
> any idea on the pricing??



No, but cant rule out that it might be a bit more expensive than the older one.


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

justified only if it better.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 5, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> But it is recommended everywhere on the forum. :CONFUSED:



There was a time when people in mass used to recommend one particular power supply over another better one because 600w > 450w in labelling . It was only when the people who got recommendations eventually saw that their systems were affected, its only then people quietly started bashing that brand and recommending something else. Unfortunately when one recommends, others blindly follow. Very handful are in sync of what's really going on. 

Kaizen is handling way too many RMAs for these units. Tirupathi Enterprises can be annoying depending on location and what not, but You're lot better off with either S12II series from Seasonic or CM GX Series.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 5, 2013)

Even I dont think the GS and TX-M are as reliable. Seasonic S12II is better. Agreed.


----------



## pkm (May 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Even I dont think the GS and TX-M are as reliable. Seasonic S12II is better. Agreed.



i have bought cooler master thunder 450watt due to certain problem
b'coz dealer don't have antec or corsair etc....
i want to know that CM thunder will be good or not for me 
b'coz now i cant change this.


----------

